# How does one wear pink leopord print leggings?



## LienieBeanie (Mar 20, 2009)

How would you wear something like this and look good? 
What kind of shirt/small dress?
What kind of shoes?


----------



## Babylard (Mar 20, 2009)

wow, those scream tacky. i guess to "dress it down" i'd wear a plain black short dress top or some overly long shirt that goes past your thighs, grey boots and hot pink accessories and hot pink lipstick?


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LienieBeanie* 

 
_





How would you wear something like this and look good?_

 
Uhhmm... not sure if that's possible LMAO.. sorry, my opinion, but those are horrendous. 

Where are you wanting to wear these? Anywhere specific, or did you just see them in the store and say "Oh daaaayum, I just HAVE to have these babies!" ?


----------



## fintia (Mar 20, 2009)

Well.. this is loud!! LOL but you can wear just a black Tank Top, racer back would look very cute, a nice rocker belt and wedges or flats, pointy style.. oh and a leather cuff!.. maybe a smokey eye and a nude lip.. no more pink in the accessories.. ot would be too much IMO...

Also, a white tunic an ,and some earrings, flat or wedges.. keeping the rest very simple..

When you have a loud piece everything else needs to be more tone down..


----------



## LienieBeanie (Mar 20, 2009)

It was an impulsive move...


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 20, 2009)

I say a long long long black dress.....


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skin*Deep* 

 
_I say a long long long black dress....._

 
i agree... so long that it covers the leggings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





no offense, but you won't be able to wear them and look normal, you'll have people gawking at you all day. D:


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm a legging freak so I definitely see nothing wrong with them.  But people are right about you need to dress them down with a black tunic top and add some simple punk accessories like rubber bracelets.  I would look for jewelry for you if I had more time.  :-/I've found with leggings that are loud you have to create a look like your going to perform or something lol.  That's just me...I love being daring, don't worry about what others say or if you're going to be "stared at all day" if you like 'em, rock em hard.


----------



## Lambchop (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't know but if I had to wear them I'd probably pair them with a black tank dress and knee high motorcycle boots. Toned down makeup and punky accessories. The boots will cover some of the leggings and bare arms would draw away from the screeching of the pink leopard print.


----------



## kariii (Mar 21, 2009)

HOnestly? I'm more daring.. I'd wear them under a short ass mini jean skirt with a black racer back tank top and some boots..


----------



## Breanne Angelo (Mar 21, 2009)

Tunic & platform heels!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmm I like a really slouchy long black top, a few metallic chunky bracelets and some S&M heels... with messy beachy hair.  I like the idea of acknowledging their crazy factor and using it as a punch by keeping everything else classic, sexy and neutral. You can totally do it as long as you're comfortable wearing it. It's all about the attitude...


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 25, 2009)

Do a simple little black dress and some back heels! wear neutral makeup and u'll be fine! a pop of pink leopard isn't tacky, these are just clubwear to me, where u can do whatever u want and get away with it!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 25, 2009)

I honestly think they rule. I'd totally buy them. 

I'd wear all black and let the leggings do the talkin'. You can dress it up or down with some nice shoes or just sneakers. A black mini dress or a tunic.

I have leopard print leggings (not pink) and I wear it with black dresses and red accessories.


----------

